# Trespassers



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We went up to the Father-in-law's house today to do yard work and such. He has had to live away from home for health reasons for a few weeks now. We discovered his hatchet and billy club on the bed. No one has been in the house since we were last there and that stuff wasn't there when we left. We found a door that didn't secure well so I cleared the house with my Surefire G2 that has a Mossberg 500 persuader attached to the back of it. I hid a trail camera up on a bookshelf and re-secured the door with an ugly old hasp and a padlock. This crap is getting out of hand. Any other ideas? I put up a super-bright security light and did some clearing around the property so there aren't any places to hide.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hire my buddies Guido, Scotty2Card and Sal the Butcher. They'll put an end to this nonsense.

Seriously, I think your trail camera will tell the rest of the story. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I will post the pictures when I pull the cards. I am sure someone has been going in there. When I was bush hogging the place a guy in a black Chevy was way too concerned with what I was doing. I think folks have just been taking advantage of a 93 year old man's inability to keep an eye on his own property. There's a new sheriff in town boys.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

You will not make any friends maintaining property lines. I have had simple trespassing issues several times and actual entry only when we were building the house. The only way you will really know is to stay in the house and lay low. Hide your car. 

Doing so will be a big problem for your life style if it is far from home. Remember not to shoot any one unless you are in danger and still it will change your life forever.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Beef up the windows and doors. Place some obvious cameras to dissuade folks from trying to get in and some hidden cameras to make sure you get some pictures if they come in anyhow.

When your Dad gets home make sure he has a flashlight like yours.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazon.com : Dropcam Pro Wi-Fi Wireless Video Monitoring Security Camera : Complete Surveillance Systems : Camera & Photo


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

You could get him one of these flashlights


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I literally hate maggots!! I see myself in a similar position a few years down the road. Hope you break kneecaps. Although I do not advocate violence in any situation. Kill them all, let God sort them out!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As some say about all that can be done is to harden the target. This come from a liittle hick town PD up in this area. Think most of the tips could apply to any area. 
http://www.westlake-tx.org/DocumentCenter/View/302


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about some timers on interior lights? Set to go on a little before dusk and off at various times to make it look like some one is living there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not my home and since no one lives there eminent peril is not an issue. I just need to prosecute them and convince them to look for an easier target next time. The poachers up there are a different story. They come onto the property armed, act like it's some sort of a game and they treat my father-in-law like it's not his property to begin with. They are going to find themselves at the business end of an M4 this year and every one of them that does not comply or wants to play hardball will be challenged, proned, cuffed, charged, cited and released. I am sick of finding headless deer, piles of dead does, fresh tree stumps, rotting fish on the levee, turds, missing fencing, scrap iron and gates missing, hasps busted off on our outbuildings. They have even taken potshots at my wife when she was visiting her mother's grave. It is time for all of that crap to come to a screeching halt.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe put some soil around the house to catch footprints. P.S., I also hate leeches.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I posted same time you did. Game over!! I don't play nice when it comes that close to home. You already know what needs to be done. 
Do these folks think they're messing with rookies??


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like how the Hatfields and McCoys thing got started. Yall be careful.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

To bad you couldn't rent a guard dog for a week or two. Just leave it in the house when no one is home.

I've learned from the past neighbors that you can't give an inch for any reason. Allowing them to think they can do what they want, where they want on your property is just asking for trouble. I handle it with a very nice polite "neighborly" letter for the first transgression. Second time they get a nice visit from me in person with witness. Third time it's out of my hands and I let the authorities deal with them. With a copy of the letter and documentation of the visit along with any photo's etc.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

that flashlight is the coolest little gadget!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

might check TN law -most states have something called a castle doctrine law , and for poachers Have you tried the game warden, just asking so don't flame me, they also make an alarm called the burglar bomb - it is a CS gas system I use the cheap one in my cabin out in la la land(what I call my place out in BFE)
Burglar Bomb - Pepper Spray Anti Burglary Devices


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That burglar bomb looks great. Only thing is it seems like it could gas you too in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had mine for like 10 years or close to it now, never gassed myself. well only on deviled eggs, sardines and beer but that is another story and was a biological malfunction, had nothing to do with a mechanical, electronic or animated device.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If no one is living in the house the Castle doctrine does not apply. It is just property. In Tennessee it can only be an aggravated burglary if it is an occupied dwelling. I call the TWRA every time we catch a poacher and I will always do that if I am able to. A poacher once told me he'll shoot whatever he damned well wants to that crosses "Your field". I said "I cross that field, does that mean you will shoot me?" He just stared. Looking at him, I wondered if I dug a 20' deep hole in a holler, in the middle of 1000 acres of woods and no one was there to see it, would it make a noise? While infuriating we must always maintain our composure.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Poach the poachers vehichles


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If they are hunting without permission the TWRA can, and often does seize vehicles, weapons and anything else they may have used to commit the crime. They earn their keep that's for sure. Game Officers are almost guaranteed that everyone they stop is armed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Drain them of oil air and water. Walking home with a deer and gun is no fun.

P.S. if they have a spare tire and fix it, the oil/water light on the dash will make them happier.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I know of an old lady that was well into her 80's that was taken advantage of when she had to enter assisted living. People (animals really) ransacked her old log house and took everything of value, and destroyed everything else. It was a crying shame, no one was ever arrested.
I'd call that breaking and entering and or robbery, people occupying the residence or not. If you plan on waiting to waylay the person/persons that are entering that house illegally, you're setting yourself up for criminal charges/lawsuits/possible imprisonment. It's not worth it IMO. The cameras are probably the best bet, IF you can hide them well enough, otherwise they may steal them as well. Good luck!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If this persists I think the family could go in on an alarm system too. We'll just have to see what happens. It amazes me how little concern people have for the welfare of the person next to them. I may just swing by there after work one day to see what is stirring about.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

My wife and I drive by a friends place every time we are home. He and his wife are in the same line of work as I am. They are on the road most of the year. It is 25 miles from their house to mine and we always check on the place for them. His brother and his sister live less than 5 miles from his house and will not drive by. I am thankful that my family and in laws help me with my house while we are away. I had a problem with poaching. Call the game commetion there is a good chance they will come out and put up thier own cameras.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if someone owns the property then it is not vacant land, I don't think the TN police with hold it against you if you have made several reports with them of incidents before hand - as for the poacher saying that to me about shooting what ever they want on my property -I'll look him in the eye, and tell him flat out " They are worse things I can do to you than kill you boy." "but answer one question for me", " were do you idiots keep coming from cause I'm running out of places to stash your bodies."


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Go to harbor freight or online and get those inexpensive door magnet alarms. 99% of the time a burger will run with the loud noise.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Best way to disable a vehicle without actually hurting it?

Get you one of these:









Valve stem key.

Simply take the air out of all four tires, and then remove the valve stem cores. Even if they have a compressor, without the cores you can't air up the tires.

Entirely harmless and quite annoying.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

S-N-P is right. If you put the cores back in the stems then even if you get caught, all you are liable for in restitution is the cost of air - which is........ FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Sometimes you can loosen them so they will slowly leak out over night without any loud hissing.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Best thing for vehicles is to call a wrecker and have it towed off
The Best thing for trespassers is to tie them to a tree with Barbed Wire and call the Law to haul there sorry asses off


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Amazon.com : Dropcam Pro Wi-Fi Wireless Video Monitoring Security Camera : Complete Surveillance Systems : Camera & Photo
> 
> View attachment 10726


Well - We have our house for sale and keep getting people that just drop by with no notice while we are at work and then don't leave a card. One yesterday tracked in a lot of dirt and left all of the closets and cabinets open. Like they went through looking for stuff but didn't take anything - as far as we know. Some stuff has already gone missing from previous potential home buyers.

So I went to get a cam like the one quoted above and ended up with this...
EZCam

Seems to be a little better, maybe... I've had it up for 24 hours now and I'm thoroughly impressed with what I got for $100. I'll upgrade to a full cam system at the new house but for now this guy is versatile and rocks. If you don't have something like this, I recommend it!


----------



## oklaprepper (Apr 23, 2015)

Is trapping (animals) legal where your FIL place is? If so get a licence and set some nice big booby traps I mean snares. Let em hang out until the game warden gets there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was considering putting up signs that say: "caution, Bear traps". Just as a deterrent.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I was considering putting up signs that say: "caution, Bear traps". Just as a deterrent.


Reminds me of the old farmer who got tired of people stealing his watermelons. Put up a sign that read "one of these watermelons is poisoned". He came back to the field the next morning. Written in addition to his words on the sign were "now there are 2"


----------



## 17th Irregular (Apr 26, 2015)

I had a situation like this before. I thought I was pretty safe living 15 miles from anything. Well for this story to be understood my door opens outward so this idiot was trying to kick my door in. Guess since I was parked in the garage he thought no one was home. I kept the lights off and kicked the door open which broke his nose and made him fall off the steps. He got to meet the business end of my 1911 while we waited for the sheriff.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

"It's a pull, idiot, it's a pull!!". Heheheheheheheheheheheh. Good story.


----------

